# Natalie at the Pet Expo



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I think a couple of adorable wolfhounds wanted to share someone's lunch


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful Dogs. Our neighbors had one when I was a 6-7 year old kid up in MA. I remember this dog well as he ran into me at mach like speed.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

How tall is the puppy pen they are in? Im chuckling at how she's got head and shoulders above the pen standing flat footed.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Natalie is beautiful!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone... she did a great job I was very proud of her.... 

I think that ex pen is a 36 inch.... it is't that tall... wolfhounds don't generally challenge gates and fences so it doesn't have to be tall... it just has to be...


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

ScottyUSN said:


> Beautiful Dogs. Our neighbors had one when I was a 6-7 year old kid up in MA. I remember this dog well as he ran into me at mach like speed.


She has totally taken me out... sometimes she runs at full speed right at you and you just wonder if she is going to stop... I have found that I am best off turning around but staying in the same spot because it seems like she does most usually plan to veer at the last second and I have accidentally tried to move out of the way and moved into that place so now i just stay put but she has taken me out on more than one occasion...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures of Natalie and Chancey, they're so beautiful.

The first one of her looking over the Xpen and the two of them eyeing the plate of lunch are my favorites.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Fantastic pictures of Natalie and Chancey, they're so beautiful.
> 
> The first one of her looking over the Xpen and the two of them eyeing the plate of lunch are my favorites.


Thank you so much I just adore these guys... and yeah they were not subtle about wanting the lunch... Chance was good but Natalie totally knows how to work the cuteness factor... everyone was noticing what a ham she is ...


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Adorable! I don't know how you can resist that face, I want to reach through the computer and give her a sandwich


----------



## TMcCLOSKEY (Oct 13, 2012)

That pic of the both of them staring at the food just had me laughing out loud! Great pics and beautiful pooch!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Very cute!! I became intrigued with the breed years ago when a lady on a local horse board would talk about hers.  Loved seeing their pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Bentleysmom said:


> Adorable! I don't know how you can resist that face, I want to reach through the computer and give her a sandwich


she is totally hard to resist, I thought the goldens were bad but that scruffy face will get you every single time... my breeder already thinks that natalie is spoiled rotten. The other wolfhound people laugh at me... she has a different collar for every day of the week... she pretty much gets what she wants... she is a spoiled brat but really... how can anyone resist?? resistance is futile


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I love seeing pictures of Natalie. I first ran into an Irish wolfhound puppy and his human mom at our Petsmart a few months ago. I think Mom was surprised that I knew what breed he is. I've encountered them several times since then out and about. So much fun to see how much he has grown - he is just over 8 months old now. Hugs to your sweet Natalie!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Good going!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Natalie is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I love hearing about Natalies exploits! She's such a cute large dog. Love her face.


----------

